# Family Portraits



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Let's see your O&W group shots. I can muster a family of four :gossip:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup:

Mines not really a group shot, can only manage these 2 :friends:










I'm sure there is someone on here with a shed load of O&W's (I think it's Mike) Now that would make a great group shot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

My two propellors :thumbup:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Does it have to be O&W's?

I have a Mirage & had an ID 3077, but not at the same time, so no pics of them together.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Does it have to be O&W's?


That was the idea Andy. Although I must confess I'd love to see a group shot of your current collection. 

I see you're moving the Mirage on. Good luck with the sale. I love the bead blasted finish; someone's going to get a terrific piece of kit.


----------



## oscaaar (Jan 3, 2009)

Her is my family.










Excuse the bad photograop

/Oscar in Swe


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Fulminata said:


> Let's see your O&W group shots.


Nice one! you have inspired me to do an up to date pic. If a bit quick and dirty :dontgetit:




























Mike


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Fulminata said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > Does it have to be O&W's?
> ...


These are the most current SOTC shots I have. However, the PRS 4 has gone and the Sinn 857 & the O&W Mirage are packed up & ready to go their new owners.



















A Sinn U2 & 144 GMT are on their way to me.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

MIKE said:


> Fulminata said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see your O&W group shots.
> ...


That's impressive Mike. Some rare and very desirable pieces there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Fulminata said:
> 
> 
> > Andy Tims said:
> ...


Outstanding Andy. Those IWCs would grace any serious collection, and I love the ways those Seikos add a bit of colour to the box.


----------

